# The Ultimate List of E-Cig Studies



## Junkdoggy (19/3/15)

Some of you might find this interesting. I sure did and I haven’t even scratched the surface of all the info compiled on this site.

http://onvaping.com/the-ultimate-list-of-studies-on-e-cigarettes-and-their-safety/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex (20/3/15)

Junkdoggy said:


> Some of you might find this interesting. I sure did and I haven’t even scratched the surface of all the info compiled on this site.
> 
> http://onvaping.com/the-ultimate-list-of-studies-on-e-cigarettes-and-their-safety/



Thanks, I'm pretty sure most, if not all of it is on here already.


----------



## Junkdoggy (20/3/15)

If anybody finds something significant please pass it on to these guys. I think us as a community we needs to contribute and educating people and help the non-vapors out there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

